# convert mp4 to playable dvd format



## kamal_saran (Jun 1, 2011)

hey guys . . . I have a problem. . I have a video file in mp4 format . Now i want to convert it into a format that can run on a generic local dvd player. Please tell me codec in which i have to convert file or give software's name by which i can convert it. Please guys give feedback. Thanx in advance


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 1, 2011)

You need some DVD Authoring software, like Nero Vision, to be playable on DVD Players.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 1, 2011)

Isn't it .DAT? Just make a "VIDEO" Cd.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 1, 2011)

No, he wants to play in DVD Player, .DAT is for Video CD, and for Video DVD it's .VOB, VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS


----------



## Ricky (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, even if your DVD player is local and generic.. if its not too old, it should support .avi ie. Divx etc. , try converting it DIVX,  you can do it through "SUPER" which is frontend for windows for very capable linux mencoder.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 1, 2011)

as ricky said, most DVD players nowadays support divx and mpeg and can play them through a data disc. or you can use DVDstyler to create a video DVD to run on any DVD player


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 1, 2011)

Use AVS video converter. Its interface is quite easy to use


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2011)

Thread name changed !

@ *OP* - you want to make video DVD / CDs or those DVD players of your support Divx ??

BTW, try the free version of this 
Sothink Movie DVD Maker: Free DVD Maker, Video to DVD Creator


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 2, 2011)

^^Is it like Nero Vision?? If yes, thanks a lot, I was looking an alternative for that bloatware from many days


----------



## kamal_saran (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks topgear for changing title. .  i just want to convert a mp4 video and burn on dvd to play on dvd player. Btw that dvd player of mine is 3 year old.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 2, 2011)

Then probably it wont support MPEG, AVI, XVID, DIVX etc. Use what topgear said.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 7, 2011)

Just noticed that "Video Converter Pro" (Free) can convert video files into almost all of the formats even DivX/VOB. 

@OP: Try the above software .


----------



## TheMost (Jun 7, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Just noticed that "Video Converter Pro" (Free) can convert video files into almost all of the formats even DivX/VOB.
> 
> @OP: Try the above software .




I Don't think that will give a non-standalone support with the necessary files and VIDEO_TS folder  !!



kamal_saran said:


> thanks topgear for changing title. .  i just want to convert a mp4 video and burn on dvd to play on dvd player. Btw that dvd player of mine is 3 year old.



It Doesn't bother how old 
Mine is 4.5 yrs old and supports DivX and i mean XviD
Check whether in your DVD player it has written 'DivX' 
If it says so then there is a better chance for Quality !


If not 

For best Compatibility use ConvertXtoDVD - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Downloads

(shareware)

or use an alternative !

It will work llike charm 
I have mass experience in this field !

PM me for software details !


----------



## sygeek (Jun 8, 2011)

TheMost said:


> I Don't think that will give a non-standalone support with the necessary files and VIDEO_TS folder  !!


Man, I'm not good with these video converting encoding/decoding stuff. But, if the software can convert into that format, it probably shouldn't miss anything with support. I still say the OP should try it.


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Jun 8, 2011)

Since your is old and don't know what will play I suggest converting video into .avi with mpeg4 codec then write them on DVD as data files, A friend of mine had an  old dvd player (4yrs) with similar problem and I did it for him which worked flawlessly. You can give it a try.


----------

